# What's Messing With Your Groove Right Now?



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 20, 2011)

A beard trimming accident is messing with my groove.

What's messing with your groove?


----------



## bentcountershaft (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm reading your post and hearing it in Barry White's voice in my head, still your face though.  That's messing with my groove a bit.  And I don't get to spend my tax refund on anything cool.  Silly wife and her grown up priorities.


----------



## e.rose (Feb 20, 2011)

I don't know if you wanna know... it's a bit TMI.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 20, 2011)

e.rose said:


> I don't know if you wanna know... it's a bit TMI.


 
Punctuation problems?


----------



## jritz (Feb 20, 2011)

Rain, its been pouring for days!


----------



## e.rose (Feb 20, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know if you wanna know... it's a bit TMI.
> ...


 
Worse than that! :lmao:


----------



## Canon AE-1 (Feb 20, 2011)

The heat came back, 78degF, screwing with my Groove!


----------



## rickabobaloey (Feb 20, 2011)

Snow.


----------



## mishele (Feb 20, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> A beard trimming accident is messing with my groove.
> 
> What's messing with your groove?


 
Picture please or it didn't happen!!!!

I'm pissed that I didn't workout yet today!! Oh and then to make it worse, I ate Mac Donald's!!!  lol


----------



## loopy (Feb 20, 2011)

Feels like -20 °C and sunny skies. It's like it's teasing you.


----------



## rickabobaloey (Feb 20, 2011)

A squirrel was just on the back porch eating out of our bucket of black walnuts. Grabbed my camera, snuck out the side door. Walked around the house, started getting a shot composed. Snow falling like crazy, serving as a nice backdrop. I lean forward to get a little low and fwoop. Slipped right onto my ass. Squirrel takes off, I'm now covered in snow. Thankfully I thought to save my camera and held it up high above myself.

So I repeat. Snow is messing with my groove.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 20, 2011)

mishele said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > A beard trimming accident is messing with my groove.
> ...


 Oh, it happened. 







Now I have to start over!


----------



## Davor (Feb 20, 2011)

Scripting in Powershell :banghead: and can't get my scripts to work properly. Yeah i know im a nerd


----------



## Rekd (Feb 20, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Now I have to start over!


 
Doh! that's not good, but a least it'll grow back.


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 20, 2011)

I ate too much sushi!


----------



## Rekd (Feb 20, 2011)

Not sure if this should be in this thread or the What's Making You Happy Right Now thread, but I'm trying to do some work while my 8 year old watches the Upside Down Show, and I'm getting distracted watching the damned thing! (They got ice-cream!) :lmao:


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 22, 2011)

My damn cat... attacking my toes why'll I am editing pictures. Feisty little F**** . Grr. :er:


----------



## mishele (Feb 22, 2011)

5 inches of snow on the ground this morning after it being 64 degrees on Friday!!!!!!:gah::madmad::banghead:


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 22, 2011)

the flu.....


----------



## mishele (Feb 22, 2011)

^^^^^^^^^^^^ Feel better.....:hug::


----------



## Davor (Feb 22, 2011)

arghh, i have an exam in about an hour, so frustrating.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 22, 2011)

GAH!!!! I can't remember how to do $#!t in Rhino (CAD/NURBS Modeling).


----------



## Davor (Feb 22, 2011)

sorry can't help ya, i only specialize in Computer Networking


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 22, 2011)

I need help with that too LOL

My Belkin N1 router likes to dump all the WiFi devices fairly frequently. Time for a new one or is this some other problem? It's a few years old.


----------



## Davor (Feb 22, 2011)

hmm, Have you updated to the latest firmware perhaps that might solve your problem. Also do you have allot of RFI in the house?; any wireless devices in the house like 2.4hhz phones, microwaves etc... Those might be causing drops, and what wireless settings do you use? What kind of devices tend to drop? do wired ones disconnect as well?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 22, 2011)

eeeep! Umm...no wireless land line phones, happens in no relation to the microwave, so I don't think there would be any RFI within house. Wireless settings? Hmmm...I went the easy way with MAC filtering. If thats what you mean. Had trouble getting everything to work with the WAP or whatever key. Hard connected PC's don't drop. iProducts, Wii, and PS3's will all drop. Then we unplug and reset the router. And it's all better.


----------



## mishele (Feb 22, 2011)

^^^^^^^^^^ YOU are messing w/ my groove!!! Stop all the computer talk......


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Feb 22, 2011)

^ My hubby does that sh*t... drives me insane cause i dont know what the hell hes saying ...ever. haha


----------



## Davor (Feb 22, 2011)

MAC filtering impacts performance on routers but that's no reason for it to drop. My advice is, download the latest firmware and update it. You will loose all your settings but that's ok. First thing you do is setup a Administrator password on your router so no one can get in. Then go to wireless setup, don't know how yours is but all routers are similar. 

Setup your wireless like this.

802.11 mode : 802.11g
Name: w/e u want

Security mode: WPA-Personal 
WPA mode: WPA2 Only
Cipher Type: TKIP
Password: *******

Leave everything else on default. and you should be fine, you will gain better performance and better security, some people like doing both MAC filtering and WAP but it kills your performance and on top of that if someone really wants to get in they will no problem. With WPA2 its harder to get in than with MAC filtering, since it takes less time to spoof your MAC address than crack WPA2. 

If your having problems, refer to this guide, its not exact model you have but it should be the same interface. PortForward.com - Secure and Configure Your Belkin F5D8230-4v2 Wireless Router
Or just PM me.


----------



## mishele (Feb 22, 2011)

Where is the "Dislike" button!!!!


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 22, 2011)

I want a big Mac


----------



## Davor (Feb 22, 2011)

Come on now, just trying to help out a fellow TPF member that's all.


----------



## mishele (Feb 22, 2011)

lol........ZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks Davor. 
I'll have to dig into it later, I have to get this freaken model done.


----------



## Davor (Feb 23, 2011)

no sweat, always glad to help.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 25, 2011)

Snowpocalypse Now!  Aaaaaaaah!


----------



## bazooka (Feb 25, 2011)

Dog keeps peeing on the carpet.


----------



## mishele (Feb 25, 2011)

Rain........


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 25, 2011)

lack of a good night's sleep!


----------



## Davor (Feb 25, 2011)

Snow... Again, oh and i got a write a huge exam in a couple hours.


----------



## Canon AE-1 (Feb 25, 2011)

My oscilloscope fried, had to rebuild the power supply from found parts.
My TM series freq counter blew its regulator IC and had to rebuild that with found parts.
And now the sun came out and its a blistering 72deg!


----------



## LBPhotog (Feb 25, 2011)

Can I say just "life" in general, or is that too vague? *lol*


----------



## Brenda Lee (Feb 25, 2011)

It's the white stuff. Take that as you please.


----------



## Formatted (Feb 28, 2011)

Broke up with my girlfriend of 2 years today, now looking for someone, who drinks cider, loves wildlife, likes photography and shoots Nikon. Don't ask for much...


----------



## mishele (Feb 28, 2011)

^^^^^Sorry to hear that man!! It's time to go whoring!!


----------



## Formatted (Feb 28, 2011)

> It's time to go whoring!!



More than happy to take a break, off to NZ in 14 days and 8 hours for 2 months so we will see after that!


----------



## jaktho (Mar 4, 2011)

Meeting my deadlines is what's messing my groove lately, bigtime! there's so much to do with so little time that i dont know where to begin! How i wish time would just stop, but then when I think about it, when all my work is over, I can enjoy and take a long rest which I barely get to do lately!


----------



## Brenda Lee (Mar 5, 2011)

The fact that my 16 year old daughter has zero interest in modeling for me is messing with my groove.


----------



## EckoZero (Mar 5, 2011)

Having just dropped £100 on a suit for SOMEONE ELSE TO WEAR!!!
That's messing with my groove at the moment


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Mar 5, 2011)

Adults who need things sugarcoated otherwise they get pissy..... GROW UP ALREADY!


----------



## bentcountershaft (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm running out of places to hide the bodies so that pretty well screws my weekend.


----------



## EckoZero (Mar 6, 2011)

Being told that I have to have a 3 year old at my own wedding is SERIOUSLY messing with my groove now.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Apr 26, 2011)

The recent zombie celebration (Easter) has put me behind, and my motivation is low.


----------



## jake337 (Apr 26, 2011)

Its raining with a chance of snow in late april, 16 month old boy running around like a mad man, closing on my first home in 10 days, my daily driver didn't start this morning......


----------



## mishele (Apr 26, 2011)

Too much chocolate in the house!!!!!:gah:


----------



## skieur (Apr 26, 2011)

Eye surgery and 10 series of drops per day.

skieur


----------



## Derrel (Apr 26, 2011)

A persistent sinus cold that just keeps hanging on is messing with my groove...


----------



## ghache (Apr 27, 2011)

Its raining and raining for days.


----------



## ghache (Apr 27, 2011)

EckoZero said:


> Having just dropped £100 on a suit for SOMEONE ELSE TO WEAR!!!
> That's messing with my groove at the moment




If this can help you dealing with you groove lol. At my wedding, i dumped 1200$ on suits for some other people to wear.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Apr 27, 2011)

ghache said:


> Its raining and raining for days.


 
Same here.  Flooding everywhere.  Tornado sirens daily.  It's getting a bit old.


----------



## Miladymimi (Apr 27, 2011)

Serious illness of a family member.  The kind that makes you feel helpless and frustrated.


----------



## Breaux (Apr 27, 2011)

My groove is OK.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 12, 2011)

Bump...but my groove isn't messed with right now.


----------



## bazooka (Nov 12, 2011)

Having to wait for two things.... one, getting off work so I can waste the weekend away playing Skyrim.  Two, waiting a year to go on a photo workshop with Alain Briot in October.


----------



## JMBriggs (Nov 12, 2011)

Not having a 50mm 1.4 on my dslr... I have one on my film camera but no darkroom for 100 mi.... You know when you start to want something then you just can't enjoy life without it? Lol. Also I'm supposed to go 4wheeling in the snow with a group of my hubby's friends and their wives.... Who I have nothing In common with and I'm the chubbiest (and probably the only one shallow enough to care). (On the other hand, I do have the cutest hubby!)


----------



## StringThing (Nov 12, 2011)

My 55-300 lens is still at Nikon for warranty repair and I could have *REALLY* used it this weekend.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Nov 12, 2011)

5 funerals and no weddings.


----------



## Warren Peace (Nov 12, 2011)

Some punks decided to break into my house, and my cameras were stolen, along with a lot of personal items


----------



## mommy-medic (Nov 12, 2011)

Being too broke to ever upgrade my camera. First came to the forum almost a year ago with questions and upgrade dreams. Every time I get any money saved up something comes up. The state cut their lottery funded scholarships so I had to unexpectedly pay tuition despite a 4.0 GPA (lotto covered some, but I had to cough up over $700 for two classes. And have spring fees due in another 3 weeks. Grrrr!) The car needed bearings replaced. Now it needs brakes. Kids needed dental work. Water rates went up 30%, my stocks took a nose dive, it never ends. At this rate I will have enough saved up for my D7000 when they're antique, lol.

I'm trying to just be thankful for what I have and use it to it fullest. I heard someone once say that to decide if upgrades are truly wants or needs- you know you truly need to upgrade when you're limited by your gear. I bought a 50mm f/1.4 prime last winter and LOVE it- but I have to manually focus on it and though it's helped me learn tremendously, I still get frustrated missing a few shots, or checking the camera display and thinking I nailed it only to get home and find it soft. I'm also looking forward to the vastly improve low light handling and sky high ISO settings. Hate getting noise and grain (though that lens is great for low light!) anyway- its frustrating, but I try to just be thankful for what I DO have, kwim?


----------



## cpeay (Nov 12, 2011)

Its snowing right now.  I hate the snow!!!!


----------



## skieur (Nov 12, 2011)

Warren Peace said:


> Some punks decided to break into my house, and my cameras were stolen, along with a lot of personal items



The answer to that is an inside covert video camera and recorder that are motion activated. They can be bought on-line from B.C. for much less than $1,000 with HD quality. Some even have night vision. The punks are likely to be back for a second go-round. Dual cylinder locks on doors that can be locked from the inside to prevent escape routes also work.

By the way, being Canadian, now is perhaps the time to look at your home insurance again since the rates vary as much as $1,000 per year from one company to another. That would recoup the cost of your video surveillance and more.

skieur


----------



## camz (Nov 12, 2011)

Off season blues


----------



## mishele (Nov 12, 2011)

That my drink is empty!!!!!!


----------



## EIngerson (Nov 12, 2011)

^^^^^ That.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Nov 14, 2011)

Right now I'm trying to figure out why it is that ignorance spreads like a weed yet spraying weed killer in the face of an ignorant person doesn't fix it.


----------



## mishele (Nov 14, 2011)

That I'm stuck at this desk and it's so nice outside......


----------



## chinafind (Nov 15, 2011)

mishele said:
			
		

> That I'm stuck at this desk and it's so nice outside......



why? I come from china,would u be friends with me?


----------



## camz (Nov 15, 2011)

FRANKENTHREADS!


----------



## JimCoventry (Nov 15, 2011)

It's getting colder and windyer.. means fishin is too hard from my boat so I have to winterize it. Fishin's over SHHHoot All I can do now is work. Double SHHHoot.


----------



## kundalini (Nov 16, 2011)

Packing up all my crap for the move.

For reference.....

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...making-you-happy-right-now-3.html#post2393498


----------



## skieur (Nov 16, 2011)

kundalini said:


> Packing up all my crap for the move.
> 
> For reference.....
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...making-you-happy-right-now-3.html#post2393498



Good luck!  I know what it is like.  I moved in February....3 moving trucks.

skieur


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 16, 2011)

*CAD*


----------



## kundalini (Nov 16, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> *CAD*


That's how I've made my living since the early '80s.

Of wait, do you mean....................


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 16, 2011)

I mean CAD. this old dog is learning new tricks, and it's incredibly frustrating.


----------



## skieur (Nov 17, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I mean CAD. this old dog is learning new tricks, and it's incredibly frustrating.



Well, I have done 3D modelling, ray tracing, and randomn animation of leaves and snow, so I can relate to the difficulties in learning CAD.

skieur


----------



## kundalini (Nov 17, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I mean CAD. this old dog is learning new tricks, and it's incredibly frustrating.


I'm using AutoCAD Architecture 2011.  If I can be of any help, please PM me.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks Kundalini. This is Matrix7, a plugin for Rhino4, the NURBS modeler. I am picking stuff up pretty quick. It's just the "That's not what I expected to happen" things that happen, that you then have to figure out WHY it wants to do it that way, to try to work around it to make it do what you were expecting, if that makes sense?

You may hear me yell things like 'WHY WON'T THIS ****ING FILLET!?!"


----------



## kundalini (Nov 17, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> You may hear me yell things like 'WHY WON'T THIS ****ING FILLET!?!"


"lines are non coplanar" is usually the message I get. Although I draw primarily in plan view, AutoCAD is a 3D program. If I snap a line for a conduit off our control box and happen to grab the window instead (from a zoomed out view) that has a sill height of 1'-8" A.F.F., I am phuqued and have to move the conduit line in the Z axis to 0 elevation to be able to fillet. I don't do too much modeling or fly-throughs anymore, but I know of what you speak, even with different software.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 19, 2011)

It's a challenge to reverse engineer a design, and get it down in a new language.








I love the ability to mix a render and wireframe. Cool ****.


----------

